# New Years Dress



## SweetCheeks (Dec 7, 2015)

Can I get your opinions on this dress for New Years?

http://www.bebe.com/Clothing/Dresse...k-Neck-Dress/75306.pro?keyword=pristine dress


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 8, 2015)

It isn't my personal style, but it is pretty.


----------



## FashionCookie24 (Dec 14, 2015)

Love it! Gorgeous dress. As long as you'd be comfortable in it then it's perfect just beware of spills/messy foods/wine etc since it's a light color.


----------



## angelajosef (Dec 21, 2015)

That's cool and for New year it's sizzling. I want it too...


----------



## CarolMyers (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice dress! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 27, 2015)

I think it looks weirdly bridal. Not a fan.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Feb 10, 2016)

Beautiful.  Did you end up getting this dress?  I have never bought clothes from Bebe before, how is their quality?  Love the dresses I saw online!


----------

